# My Desktop Humi is running at 75 Deg 70 rH



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Is this an acceptable level to be running at? I have read all of the posts about temp and suggested conditions for storing cigars, but everyone seems to have a different opinion. My main concern here i s preventing those dam beetles from coming around. Sometimes the humi fluctuates to 76 or drops to 74 at its lowest but the humidity stays the same at 70 sometimes 71. 

Also i will be leaving my air conditioned house in about a month to go live at a non airconditioned faternity house at which i reside at college. I dont know the temperature there but it definitly wont be much below 80 for a month or two. Anyone have any suggestions for keeping the temp constant at school? I understand there are options such as wine coolers and possibly a coolerdor, but those cost money and im poor. I have some nice smokes coming in the mail soon and i dont want them to get ruined. Any ideas or suggestions would be great thanks!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

keep it in the basement or in front of an AC vent if you can. I wouldn't sleep at night if my humi was above 70f.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Mine runs 65% and 72 degrees, and its fine, but up near or over 75 I would be tossing and turning too.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

I need to get mine next to an AC vent. Gets up to 80 sometimes


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Its either AC or basement guys. You gotta keep them cool or they will get ruined. 

Glad I have the finished basement. My cigars are down there and the central AC keeps them perfect.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Dammit! There is no place in my house that it probably below 72 degrees.... man im screwed


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Golfman you need to find the lowest (altitude wise) and darkest place where you live. That should be the coolest spot. If you have a basement 70 should be doable, if not look for a non-carpeted cabinet or closet or something like that.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

If you truly can't find a 70 d spot you could pre-freeze too.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

i do have a basement, however here is the problem.... The washer and the dryer is there and those things give off heat and humidity whenever they are in use. Granted they arent used that often mabye once or twice every two weeks, but when they are on it feels like florida down there.....I guess i will give it a shot tho...however i am sticking the my "i am screwed" comment in my previous post becuase i am moving to a non air conditioned frat house in a few weeks which i will not be able to find any place that i cool in temperature...(below 78-80) :c 

However i am interested in this pre freezing thing...enlighten me perhaps?


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

Put it on the floor next to the washer/dryer. Move it out when you use them. 75 is just too high - give them every chance you can, even if it means you're dragging them in and out every week or so.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

the basement is rather large, i can definitly find a place that is dark and cool that is no where near the machines, but no matter where you are in the basement when those things are in use its hot down there....man i wish i had a wine cooler hahah


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Over the past four months, my humidor temperature hasn't dropped below 75; RH has been in the upper 60%s, and nothing has happened..... yet. I should probably be worried judging by the posts above but, as I said, nothing has happened yet so, based on my experience up to this point, I can't say that 75 is a terrible temp. Furthermore, I know many people who store cigars in similar situations and had no problems. I would be worried about the frat house though.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

i am gonna have to find some way to protect them in september when I move back to Boston.

No air conditioning, unbelievably humidity, and unbelievable temperatures :/


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Buy a nice sized cooler and turn it into a coolerdor, depending on size it shouldn't run you more than $40 or so. Invest in a few of those hard cased ice packs that you use for lunches. The only cautionary notes are add some spanish cedar inside to help keep RH more stable and ensure you get a routine down i.e. change pack 2 tiems a day to keep X temp, or once a day. When I had put mine in my coolerdor I placed it on a paper towel which did get wet and wet up the top of one of my boxes. So switch to using a little plastic bowl or something. 

If your humidor itself will fit inside the Cooler you got no problems. Can the idea of buying spanish cedar and just stick the humi inside it and use the icepacks to maintain your temperature.

Problem solved.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Every summer I go through this. During the peak summer months, even my basement stays at 75+ DegF. During the summer, I let the RH in my humidors drift down to 62 - 65% and I have never had a problem. I really believe that people make entirely too much of a few degrees and %RH.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

do you have a friend (preferably a girl, guys will steal them) at school that lives in a house or apt with AC that can hold onto your humi for you until the weather turns? That'd be my recommendation, I wouldn't risk leaving them ANYWHERE in a frat house outside of your room, to hell with the beetles, your drunk ass friends will find them and smoke them all! Just keep a few smokes in your room in a traveldor, that way, if it does overheat and you have a beetle outbreak, you only lose a handful, and no harm (relative to losing a full humi) is done. It might be a pain in the ass to access the rest of your smokes, but like you said, it's only a few months...


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

yea my girlfriend will be living in an appartment that is air conditioned, i suppose she wouldnt mind holding onto them for a little while...she better not take any without my permission tho  .... otherwise i may have to punish her...sexually


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

a huge problem i have is upstairs the temp is about 75 and the humidity is about 67+...so godo humidity but high temp. Down stairs the temp is about mid 60's PERFECT...but higher then hell humidity at about 74 thsi morning. Any tips?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Any tips?


Beads!!!!

:ms NCRM


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

alright well thats easy haha my beads that with the help of a friendly gorilla i shoudl be getting late this week or early the next. I hope i can manage untill then.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

my cigars have been in the mid to upper 70's the last two months. humidity is rock stable thanks to beads.

nary a tobacco beetle in sight.

*knocks on wood*.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

hmmm, these beads seem to be the shiz around here in terms of humidor care....perhaps i should invest in some, however my humidity is pretty stable at 70, has never moved more than a degree in each direction....i dont know if its necesary


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I know the old phrase "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." But beads would be a great insurance plan. They last forever and and very easy to use. (This is just my understanding of them...mine have not arrived in the mail yet, hopfully this week)


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

I've been getting freaked out lately too regarding beetles. My humis been at 80 degrees and 65% for weeks now. I check every day and have yet to find one of those crawley little bastards. 

It'll be winter soon. You'll survive. Freeze if you're worried. 

D


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

punch said:


> Every summer I go through this. During the peak summer months, even my basement stays at 75+ DegF. During the summer, I let the RH in my humidors drift down to 62 - 65% and I have never had a problem. I really believe that people make entirely too much of a few degrees and %RH.


I sure do hope you're right Punch. I'm in a similar situation. With my little window AC unit crankin', my humi hovers around 74*F with 74-76%. The good news is, my Heartfelt Beads finally arrived  so I'll be good on the humidity, but I've been sweating (no pun intended) the heat.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I am in the same boat as a lot of you guys...I just can't afford to cool my apartment down to the requisite 70 or below. I am pretty new to cigars so I haven't yet got a stock to start aging. I am planning on stocking up for the winter when I won't be able to smoke hardly at all, since the WI winter gets pretty cold and all smoking must be done outside. I plan to fill up my humi and let it all rest for the winter, kind of like hibernation. I guess come next summer it's going to be a problem when the thaw comes. Anyways to make a long story short, my humi is at about 74-76 and 68-70%, and I haven't had a problem at all. Just keeping my fingers crossed. For now just giving the :fu to the beetles.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Crikee. After my One Beetle Bastage experience, I'd invent the Swamp Cooler Humi. Wrap the thing in plastic, put a wet towel over it and turn on a fan. Floor temps are ususally better than countertop temps, BTW.


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

I know you say you're broke, but check out this thread about the Target wine coolers. They are cheap if you can still find one and it should solve your problem.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=27653&highlight=target+wine


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Crikee. After my One Beetle Bastage experience, I'd invent the Swamp Cooler Humi. Wrap the thing in plastic, put a wet towel over it and turn on a fan. Floor temps are ususally better than countertop temps, BTW.


This is a _brilliant_ idea! Makes me wish I could give out ring gauge. I'd heard of putting one's desktop humi inside of a cooler with a freezer pack, but I hadn't heard of this before. Frankly, I'm a little surprised I didn't think of this, as I've employed a very similar system with my homebrewing. Anyway, I've got just one question Mister MaDuroo: At what temperature do you employ the "Swamp Cooler Humi"? Would you do it at 74*F, or do you think I'm alright as long as I don't exceed 74? Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ColdCuts said:


> This is a _brilliant_ idea! ... At what temperature do you employ the "Swamp Cooler Humi"? Would you do it at 74*F, or do you think I'm alright as long as I don't exceed 74? Thanks for the great advice.


I'm not sure I would deploy the Swamp Cooler Humi concept in actual practice unless it was a last ditch case of man vs. beetle. I'd get edgy enough at 76f to be getting out a garbage bag and the big fan. I cannot believe this has not been tried already, crafty, resourceful lot that cigar smokers are. :w


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Maybe I'm a lone on this one, but I have a good bud that lives in Bangkok, Thailand where it is hotter than all hell and his cigars are probably near 80 degrees. To my knowledge he hasn't had any problems at all. He also told me the other day that in his opinion the cigars smoke better in that climate/temp.

That being said I would definetly freeze the cigars for three days, fridge for one, out in the open for a day, then back to the humidor to reduce any change of a "british invasion."


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

i just dont get it, the temperature of my house is regulated by central air, its 71 degrees in my house, all over and my humidor is still at 75...I am baffled i dont understand how my room could be 4 or 5 degrees higher than the rest of the house. The basement is no longer an option for me i went down there and it was hotter than any other room in my house. GRRRRRRR frustrated


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Golfman said:


> i just dont get it, the temperature of my house is regulated by central air, its 71 degrees in my house, all over and my humidor is still at 75...I am baffled i dont understand how my room could be 4 or 5 degrees higher than the rest of the house. The basement is no longer an option for me i went down there and it was hotter than any other room in my house. GRRRRRRR frustrated


dude, relax, just give them to your girlfriend to hold on to for a few months and keep a few in a ziplock bag in your room or something. O/W you run the risk of screwing yourself, if your house is that hot, why risk it?


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Bite the bullet build a wine-coolidor. You have been on this site for almost two weeks. In another month you will need the storage anyway. It cost to much...yes it does. So do the damn rolled up leafs of smoking goodness that you will be keeping in there. I don't want to hear that I'm a college student crap. I am married with two kids so it doesn't fly with me. You can eat Roman Noodles and Mac and Cheese for a few months/years. PM me when you have come to your senses and I will walk you through it. :sl


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

i suppose your right...i would rather build one than buy one, it would only be worth is to buy a wine cooler that has ample storage room and such a device would probably cost me over 200 bux... i guess i will have to cut down on my other hobbies such as drinking and eating at college to make up a hit like that to my finances hahaha... oh well.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

ColdCuts said:


> I sure do hope you're right Punch. I'm in a similar situation. With my little window AC unit crankin', my humi hovers around 74*F with 74-76%. The good news is, my Heartfelt Beads finally arrived  so I'll be good on the humidity, but I've been sweating (no pun intended) the heat.


I posted this a while back:

*Temp and Humidity Data - FWIW*

For those of you who like to be obsessive about temperature and humidity, I thought that I would print the following information. Take it however you wish:

Temperature and Humidity Data - Havana Cuba

Month Ave (F) High (F) Low(F) AM(%) PM(%)

Jan -------71------ 78----- 73----- 91----- 65
Feb------- 71----- 79------ 63----- 89----- 63
Mar -------74----- 82------ 66----- 69----- 62
Apr -------76----- 84------ 68----- 88----- 60
May ------79----- 87------ 71----- 88----- 66
Jun-------- 81----- 88------ 74----- 90----- 72
Jul-------- 82------ 89----- 74------ 91----- 72
Aug------- 82------ 89----- 74------ 92----- 72
Sep------- 81------ 88----- 74------ 93----- 74
Oct -------78------ 85----- 71------ 93----- 73
Nov------ 76------ 82------ 69------ 93----- 70
Dec ------72------ 79------ 65------ 90------ 66

Avg------ 77------ 84------ 69------ 91------ 68

While I try to keep my humidors at a temperature between 65 - 75 deg and the humidity between 65 - 70%, I do not get too bent out of shape if things get a little high or low for a few days.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Based on the fact that air conditioning is a relatively new concept, and that cigars have been around for a couple of hundred years, I am suprised that the Cubans were able to ever get the industry going with the requirement that cigars be kept at 70 / 70. Either that, or the 70 / 70 idea is not one that really needs to be worried about as much as some tend to. Relax and enjoy your hobby and don't give yourself one more thing to get an ulcer over. If you can afford to have several thousands of dollars of rare cigars, you can afford to keep them in climate controlled comfort. If, on the other hand, you are like a lot of us with limited fundage, don't worry too much about things. If you do not have the means to keep your cigars cool, buy them from a reputable dealer that freezes them when he gets them (JR, Holts), or keep you supply limited and smoke them when you get them.

And one more thing. Every place that I have ever seen with beetle problems either had Cuban cigars (real or fake), and / or carried "rolled by Cubans in Miami" cigars. I have yet to find beetles in mail order cigars, or from a B&M that deals only in brand name cigars from the major NC distributors. I'm not saying that it cannot happen, not at all. I'm just saying that I have not seen it.


----------

